# AI Prime LED



## wagon_dude (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello all, I am considering 2 of the new Aqua Illumination Prime lights for my new planted tank. Tank is 30x20x18tall. I wanted to know if anyone uses these or any saltwater light and adjust the settings for your tank? It will be a high tech tank with carpet style grasses as well. Thanks for the help as I am a beginner at this hobby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoodie75 (Sep 6, 2016)

wagon_dude said:


> Hello all, I am considering 2 of the new Aqua Illumination Prime lights for my new planted tank. Tank is 30x20x18tall. I wanted to know if anyone uses these or any saltwater light and adjust the settings for your tank? It will be a high tech tank with carpet style grasses as well. Thanks for the help as I am a beginner at this hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi There, this is my first post, but I am using 2 primes on a 2ft cube, and im happy with the outcome so far, i am wanting to scape my tank as all my plants are in tubs, keeping mainly Cryptocoryne sp, some Bucephalandra mosses and some floating plants, im only running the lights at around 50% and its plenty, focussing more on the white, 50% of the whites power in blue, red not too green not too much as much uv as the white, and the violet i dont really use, im running co2 around 3 - 4 bps, and everything i put into the tank grows real well, my good friend uses them too on a tank chock full of Buce and some other bits & bobs and his tank is beautiful, i chose these lights because i couldnt afford kessils and i wanted lighting to penetrate thr bottom with the tank being 2ft deep, for the price they are awesome, i do use some floating plants, to dapple the lighting a little, Asian water grass is great as its easy to manage and has beautiful long feathery roots my endler fry love, also riccia & some Amazon frog bit which im continiously taking hand full out, for the price they are a great choice


----------

